# Recording Industry Sues XM Satellite Over Handheld Device



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.amtddj.inlumen.com/bin/djstory?StoryId=CrgLoqaebqLqWmdK0nt


> WASHINGTON (AP)--The recording industry sued XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc. (XMSR) on Tuesday over its new iPod-like device that can store up to 50 hours of music for a monthly fee, sending to the courts a roiling dispute over how consumers can legally record songs using next-generation radio services.
> 
> The federal lawsuit, filed in New York by the largest labels, accuses XM Satellite of "massive wholesale infringement" because its $400 handheld "Inno" device can record hours of music and automatically parse recordings by song and artist. The device is sold under the slogan, "Hear it, click it, save it."
> 
> The lawsuit seeks $150,000 in damages for every song copied by XM Satellite customers using the devices, which went on sale weeks ago. The company said it plays 160,000 different songs every month.


More....


----------

